# Pasta/seafood recipe wanted



## aharley1 (Sep 13, 2007)

We had a great dish in an Italian restaurant in Brooksville, FL. It was clams, shrimp, scallops on a bed of pasta with a creamy red sauce (looked kinda like tomato soup, but wasn't. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi. It's called Frutti di Mare, or Fruit of the Sea. Here's a recipe: Frutti di Mare Recipe: Recipes: Food Network 

HTH.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 13, 2007)

If the sauce was creamy, I doubt it was the sauce used in the Rachel Ray Food Network recipe above.  That's not creamy at all.

I'd venture a guess that it might have been a Vodka sauce, as those are frequently used for seafood pasta dishes & have a small amount of cream added to the tomato sauce to temper the sharpness of the Vodka.  I have several recipes for it, but don't have the sources so can't post them here.  If you do a websearch for Vodka pasta sauce tho, I'm sure you'll reap a lot of recipes which you'll see probably strongly resemble what you enjoyed in Brooksville.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 13, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> If the sauce was creamy, I doubt it was the sauce used in the Rachel Ray Food Network recipe above.  That's not creamy at all.
> 
> I'd venture a guess that it might have been a Vodka sauce, as those are frequently used for seafood pasta dishes & have a small amount of cream added to the tomato sauce to temper the sharpness of the Vodka.  I have several recipes for it, but don't have the sources so can't post them here.  If you do a websearch for Vodka pasta sauce tho, I'm sure you'll reap a lot of recipes which you'll see probably strongly resemble what you enjoyed in Brooksville.



You're right - sorry, I should have read that more closely. I bet, though, that if she added a half cup of half and half or heavy cream, it would be close to the sauce she described.


----------



## aharley1 (Sep 14, 2007)

You're right...it was a vodka sauce. I began gathering recipes and ingredients to make some last night. It turned out great. . but I cheated. I was getting stuff together & found Bertollini's Vodka sauce. I did some shrimp, scallops, mussels, etc on a bed of pasta. Yummy!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 14, 2007)

Bertollini  (or is it Bertolli? - I'm having a brain shortout) jarred sauces are excellent!!  I always keep a few jars of different sauces in the pantry.  There are many good brands out there these days (Barilla, Classico) - I just check the ingredient list first to be sure I'm not buying something with corn syrup, sugar, or other unneccesary additives.


----------

